# What the heck? Shock waive Hlede???



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

2003 WNBA Transactions 

May 10
Connecticut Sun waived Brianne Stepherson.
Detroit Shock waived Korie Hlede.
New York Liverty waived Andrea Garner.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like a good replacement for Andrea Garner for my Liberty. Well the Liberty have tons of guards but hey why not.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I read somewhere, that Hlede basically asked to be waived? Said she wasn't playing WNBA caliber hoops?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Shes a coach for the Shock now...

weird

Stuart


----------

